# Argëtim & zbavitje > Humor shqiptar >  Grimca humoristike

## two-head-eagle

Pershendetje te gjitheve.
Disa grimca huporistike, shpresoj qe tju pelqejne.




-"E dashur, dua të martohem me ty" - e propozon djali vajzën.
-"Mirë i dashur por është këtu një problem. Vështirë se do të pajtohet babai im!" -përgjigjet ajo.
-"Pse?" -pyet ai
-"Ngase ai është shahist" -përgjigjet ajo.
-"Po çfar ka te beje  kjo me martesën tonë?" - pyet djali i habitur.
-"Po ai kurr nuk e jep mbretëreshën për kali" -ia kthenë vajza.





Një njeri e kishte dërguar televizorin te mjeshtri për ta riparuar. Mjeshtri e pyet:
-Ç'ka ka televizori?
-S'di për nder, isha duke e kruar veshin me gjilpërë, kur, papritmas iu ndal zëri televizorit! 




- Do shkosh në varrimin e Pjetrit ? 
- Pse të shkoj, ai s´do vijë në timin. 




Nje shofer ishte me te dashuren ne makine; me nje dore ngiste makinen dhe me tjetren merej me vajzen. Ne nje kryqezim rruge e pa nje polic dhe i bertet: 
- Shofer pse me nje dore 
- Po pastaj si ta ngas makinen - pergjigjet ai.

----------


## DaNgErOuS

hahahaha lool te lezetshme  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## two-head-eagle

Një turist pyet një djalë: 
- Sa shkoi ora ? 
- Dymbëdhjetë e natës. 
- Mendova se mos kishte shkuar më tepër. 
- Këtu në fshatin tonë nuk shkon më tepër se fillon pastaj nga njëshi.

----------


## two-head-eagle

Mësuesi nxënësit: 
- Më thuaj emrin e një qyteti në Angli. 
- Për cilin qytet e keni fjalën ?

----------


## two-head-eagle

Mësuesja e gjuhës: 
- Kur unë them "Ardiani se donte tortën", çfarë është Ardiani në këtë rast? 
- Jo fort i zgjuar - përgjigjet nxënësi.

----------


## two-head-eagle

Burri dhe gruaja në gjyqin e ndarjes: 
- Pse s´i ke folur gruas për 6 muaj ? - pyeti gjykatësi. 
- Nuk kam dashur t´ia ndërpres fjalën.

----------


## Dreri

Tek po mbathte corapen vajza i afrohen atij  dhe i thote
-Goxha te madhe e ke kemben,,!
-Po, kur kam qene i vogel mami me linte shpesh pa kepuce , thone se kembe rritet kur rri zbathur.
-Mami yt me mire te te kishte lene pa breke.
                                                                            lol

----------


## two-head-eagle

Një lab e një laluc ishin duke luftuar gjermanët ('44). Lalucin e kishte kapur frika dhe i friksuar pyet labin: 
- Ore po çfarë ere ka gjaku ? . 
Labi që ishte përqendruar në luftime i thotë: 
- Ik ore më le të luftoj ! 
Laluci vazhdon përsëri: 
- Po çfarë ere ka gjaku ?. 
- Po ik ore ! 
Laluci vazhdon përsëri: 
- Po çfarë ere ka gjaku ?. 
Labi me nerva i pergjigjet: 
- Erë muti ! 
Laluci shikon nga ai dhe thote : 
-Pse s'thua ti që qenkam plagosur unë !

----------


## bardhi77

KUSH DIN PREJ JUSH MEM KALXU SE PER CA BAHET FJAL ME POSHT?

ZVARCENEGER E KA TE GJAT,
RICARD GIR E KA TE SHKURT,
PAPA I RROMES E KA POR NUK E PERDOR,
MADONA NUK HYC.

MENDONI MIR PARA SE TE PERGJIGJENI.

----------


## two-head-eagle

> _Postuar më parë nga bardhi77_ 
> *KUSH DIN PREJ JUSH MEM KALXU SE PER CA BAHET FJAL ME POSHT?
> 
> ZVARCENEGER E KA TE GJAT,
> RICARD GIR E KA TE SHKURT,
> PAPA I RROMES E KA POR NUK E PERDOR,
> MADONA NUK HYC.
> 
> MENDONI MIR PARA SE TE PERGJIGJENI.*



Peshendetje "bardhi77" per sa i perket pyetjes tende une mendoj se behet fjale mer shkronjen R

----------


## two-head-eagle

Një shkrimtari të shëmtuar por të famshëm e të zgjuar anglez i tha një ditë një grua e bukur por jo fort e zgjuar: 
- Mendo sikur të martoheshim ne dhe fëmija jonë do të kishte bukurinë time dhe meçurinë tënde. 
- Po sikur të ndodhte që ai të trashëgonte fytyrën time dhe trurin tënd ? - e pyeti shkrimtari.

----------


## tedi-athens

> _Postuar më parë nga bardhi77_ 
> *KUSH DIN PREJ JUSH MEM KALXU SE PER CA BAHET FJAL ME POSHT?
> 
> ZVARCENEGER E KA TE GJAT,
> RICARD GIR E KA TE SHKURT,
> PAPA I RROMES E KA POR NUK E PERDOR,
> MADONA NUK HYC.
> 
> MENDONI MIR PARA SE TE PERGJIGJENI.*



pershendetje bardhi.mendoj se e ke fjalen per mbiemrin.

ciao

----------


## two-head-eagle

Takohen dy vete ne nje ambjent pune dhe njeri pyet tjetrin 
-Si e ke emrin te lutem 
- Mu..Mu..Mu..Mu..Mustafa 
- Edhe une Mustafa e kame - u pergjigj tjetri - por jo kaq te gjate.

----------


## AARBER

BEHET FJALE PER MBIEMRIN

----------


## two-head-eagle

Si ja ben nje bjonde per te lare nje femije nqs uji eshte shume i ngrohte?
- Vesh doreza plastike  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## two-head-eagle

Babi, çfare jane ikonat?
- Jane piktura te shenjta bir.
- Po pse Windows ka aq shume ikona?
- Sepse duhet nje mrekulli per ta vene ne pune!

----------


## pearlH

> _Postuar më parë nga bardhi77_ 
> *KUSH DIN PREJ JUSH MEM KALXU SE PER CA BAHET FJAL ME POSHT?
> 
> ZVARCENEGER E KA TE GJAT,
> RICARD GIR E KA TE SHKURT,
> PAPA I RROMES E KA POR NUK E PERDOR,
> MADONA NUK HYC.
> 
> MENDONI MIR PARA SE TE PERGJIGJENI.*



Pershendetje!
une mendoj se eshte mbiemri edhe pse menjehere mund te mendosh se eshte ndonje gje tjeter. Megjithate mjafton te perdoresh çik trurin dhe e gjen, jo si ai qe kishte shkruar me "R"
 :perqeshje:

----------


## lucis

- nje vajze po kerkonte karficen qe i kishte rene ne autobus 
- nje djal aty afer e pyet
- cfare po kerkon
- vajza i pergjigjet po kerkoj karficen qe me ka humbur
- djaloshi i thot ate te paren e kam une po ti kerko ficen.......

----------


## lucis

kur tpash nje dit ne pazar 
ftyra kuq dhe huni var 
kujtova se tkishin pallu ne k.........

----------


## lucis

- jetonin ne nje shtepi burr e grua dhe motra e gruas
- burri i thot gruas, behuni gati se do ikim per vizite 
 shkon burri tek dhoma e kunates dhe shef aty kunten qe bente sex me nje pras... dhe i habitur i thot ec se shkojme per vizite.
- rruges takon burri nje te njohur dhe i prezanton familjen
-kjo eshte gruaja ime i thot,kurse kjo eshte kunata
- po prasin ce do me vete i thot kalimtari
- ky eshte barxhanaku ja ktheu burri

----------

